# National Women Sailors



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just wanted to let the women at her SailNet know of a really great opportunity that I had seen in Boat US magazine. 

I got home Thursday, after making the relocation voyage of the schooner, Mystic Whaler. This was an unbelievable experience. Not just because we were on a 100'' schooner in the ocean, but also because the crew was made up of 22 women from the National Women Sailors. Only 3 came as friends. We all left as friends. We were from all over the US, and from all walks of life, from a lawyer, a vet, a dental hygienist.... I think we had all professions except a hair dresser, which we really could have used! Ages were from mid thirties to 71.

We boarded Sunday night, and left Baltimore Monday morning, and ended up at the 79th Pier in NYC, Thursday, a day late, and 280 nm later. The weather was rain, cold rain, squall, and the a cold front which delayed us one day, then back to rain, and finally some sun going up the Hudson River. We spent quite a bit of time under sail with 2 headsails, a foresail, and a main. At one point we double reefed the main and were still making 7.5k. Just thought someone in this group might be interested in National Women Sailors. They were new to me! Judy


----------



## gmrfreespirit (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for this inspiration and info on National Womens Sailor.
There is so much we can do with our lives. I will check this out.
I live on the cape and have always lived near ocean. 
Any info locally will be appreciated.


----------

